# How to improve n64 picture quality.



## yusuo (Dec 9, 2018)

My SO has said I can choose my own Xmas present this year and I'm very eager to get a n64 to sit along my gaming collection, however I've seen this on a friend's HDTV and the amount of blur is crazy it kind of takes away from the experience. 

I've heard of a few mods that improve the quality such as UltraHDMI but that is way more than I want to spend, does anyone know of anyways that the picture can be improved upon on a modern TV?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 9, 2018)

Might want to watch these videos


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 9, 2018)

The N64 is tricky one. You're not going to get much without some modding and some somewhat expensive equipment. Personally, I'd go with a CRT and S-Video if you have the space for it. It's not the best picture, but it'll be better than composite. For digital conversion options, I also recommend watching the My Life in Gaming episode on the N64.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought a £10 AV2HDMI and when using with my ED64 2.5 forcing PAL (PAL console in uk) on my 4K HDTV: I get decent results. I also tested against AV in vs av2HDMI conversion (1080 & 720p). With NTSC roms on my PAL console I get horrible ghosted colours in non rom native modes.

The AA hacks are something I’m going to experiment with, I have a few cheat devices and all carts to test as well as pure rom hacks.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 11, 2018)

Unrelated, but if you're thinking of starting an N64 setup I strongly suggest you look into one of these. Don't know about their availability right now but I put one together at least 5 years back and they're an excellent replacement.


----------



## thekarter104 (Dec 11, 2018)

TyBlood13 said:


> The N64 is tricky one. You're not going to get much without some modding and some somewhat expensive equipment. Personally, I'd go with a CRT and S-Video if you have the space for it. It's not the best picture, but it'll be better than composite. For digital conversion options, I also recommend watching the My Life in Gaming episode on the N64.



Yeah, I have a question about it. I have my N64 hooked up with S-video on my capture card, but composite on my TV. How do I get S-video on my TV aswell, what splitter do I need?

Thanks.


----------



## Kraken_X (Dec 11, 2018)

If you want good graphics, get an N64 controller adapter for PC and run Project 64 at 4k with updated texture packs.  Virtually any Windows PC can manage it.  

Some games don't work right, buy most of those work in Dolphin under the Wii's Virtual Console and will still look much better than an actual N64.


----------



## duwen (Dec 11, 2018)

I'd probably recommend getting a pre-modded system off of ebay. Look out for anything stating it has the Tim Worthington RGB board upgrade with De-Blur... like this one. It's likely to cost you double what a stock system will, but probably worth it for the convenience.

There are other ways of de-blurring *some* games via using Action Replay/Passport devices, but these aren't that cheap anymore and it will only work for titles where there's a known code.


----------



## Coto (Dec 11, 2018)

My RGB Modded NUS-03 Motherboard -> HDMI out + perfect dark at 480i is something no emu can replicate, sadly. Other than that, look into buying the n64 hdmi adapter thing


----------

